# What is the engine oil capacity for the KA24E?



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a 95 4X4 Hard Body 4 cyl. What is the oil capacity? Manual says 3 1/2 quarts but that seems low.


----------



## 91NissanTruckOwner (Aug 5, 2008)

My mechanic told me 4.8qts  .


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

4 is about right


----------



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

Does anyone know what it actually says in the owner's manual? I have a Haynes and it says 3 1/2. Doesn't specify if that is with new filter or not. What a $hitty manual. Complete waste of money.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

OMG 4 with new filter sits the oil just right on the dipstick


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Nissan Factory Service Manual 3-1/2 U.S. quarts w/filter change.










z


----------



## Jonathan111 (Aug 30, 2008)

*90-93 Redtop Sr20Det for sale*

Im Selling Redtop Sr20det because cops pulled me over and I had a desicion to make, get my car crushed or put back my stock motor. So I'm just going to build a KA motor so I wont have this problem. This is the second time this happened and Im tired of it. I live in san diego if anyone is intrested all give you the price and pics. Im new here so I dont know how to post pics, Yea I know Im stupid. email [email protected]


----------



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't understand. I put 3 1/2 qts in with a filter change and the oil level was way low on the dip stick. Why does the manual tell you to short change on the oil???? I added another 1/2 qt and it is just shy of the full mark now. I guess i'll leave it at that.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

hmm gee...


----------



## rockcrusher44 (Oct 7, 2006)

The owners manual on my 97 four banger with four wheel drive says 4qts without changing the filter and about 4-1/2 if you do change the filter. On a two wheel drive its 3-3/4 and 4-1/8. I guess the two wheel drives have a smaller oil pan.


----------

